# 5 Reasons You?ll Probably Get Fat Over The Holidays



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The holiday season is fast approaching and if you’re not prepared for the holiday parties and meals – you’re probably going to get fat, canceling out the weeks of hard workouts and dedicated nutrition. Between now and November 16th I’m going to share my best trade secrets for avoiding holiday weight gain and surviving the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

